# [OT] less y html(por mi parte closed)

## esteban_conde

Creo que lo que voy a exponer como todas las cosas tendrá una explicación, pero yo no se la veo y me crea todo un mundo de sospechas.

Voy a copiar de la consola y pegar aqui un par de cosas a ver si alguien encuentra una explicacion:

 *Quote:*   

> esteban@mimaquina ~ $ ls -l *.html
> 
> ls: no se puede acceder a *.html: No existe el fichero o el directorio
> 
> 

 

Pero al ejecutar "less" con cualquier nombre de archivo html me saca lo siguiente por consola.

 *Quote:*   

>   [1]Webhotel [2]Dom<E6>ne [3]Virtual Server [4]Server Hosting
> 
>    [5]Betalingssystem [6]Hosted Exchange [7]Remote Backup [8]SMS gateway
> 
>    [9]E-informatik [10]Shopsystem
> ...

 

Es decir en el directorio actual no hay ningun archivo tipo html, sin embargo cuando le digo a "less" que lea un archivo html (da igual cualquiera.html que otro.html que ...) me saca la anterior captura e igual que comenté antes no veo una explicación.

----------

## esteban_conde

Lo único rarao que recuerdo haber hecho ultimamente es haber creado el siguiente archivo y abrirlo desde firefox:

 *Quote:*   

> <html>
> 
>    <head>
> 
>       <script type="text/javascript" src="md5.js"></script>
> ...

 Este archivo lo copie del post de abajo "configurar proxy" y lo escribe opotonil, pero no acabo de ver la relacción.

----------

## ekz

Y si lo ejecutas como 

```
\ls
```

?

Saludos

----------

## esteban_conde

Mira por donde no me habia dado cuenta nunca de que less interpreta los archivos html de forma diferente la como lo hace con otros archivos como txt, he notado que la salida de "more archivo.html" es diferente a la de "less archivo.html" asi como es diferente la salida por pantalla de "nano archivo.html y less archivo.html".

Deduzco (no se si acertadamente) que less hace algo mas que leer y mostrar el archivo en cuestion.

Supongo que cualquiera puede reproducir lo que digo usando un archivo html que contenga referencias tipo href las asigna un número y las lista al final del archivo *Quote:*   

>  Mi foro favorito[5]FORO-GENTOO
> 
> 

 si os fijais en el [5] ahi deberia aparecer la direccion de este foro, sin embargo aparece al final del archivo *Quote:*   

>  1. file://localhost/instalacion_linux.html
> 
>    2. file://localhost/correo.html
> 
>    3. file://localhost/proyecto/agenda.html
> ...

 y lo mismo hace con el resto de las referencias, las cuales aparecen en su sitio dentro del archivo si lo edito con "nano" o lo leo con "more".

En cuanto a "ls archivo.html" *Quote:*   

> esteban@mimaquina ~ $ ls archivo.html
> 
> ls: no se puede acceder a archivo.html: No existe el fichero o el directorio

  y de nuevo si ejecuto "less archivo.html" se queda un ratito quieto pero al final me saca por pantalla todo el listado de direcciones que aparecen el primer post.

No he probado a desconectar de la red y ejecutar sin connexion esa orden aunque puede que no sirva de nada pues se habrá quedado en la cache.

Raro si que me parece aunque puede sea el comportamiento normal de "less", en fin, a ver si alguien lo aclara pues por mi parte no veo la explicación.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

He tenido que leer todo dos veces y aún así no termino de entender. La cuestión es, el comando less te muestra toda esa lista de urls que apuntan a wannafind.dk siendo que no existe un archivo desde donde las pudiera estar leyendo?

De ser así definitivamente algo raro hay. Sobre todo ese delay que decís que hay entre el comando y la salida en pantalla que me lleva a pensar que está trayendo algo desde internet y tu instalación probablemente esté comprometida...

EKZ te decía que antepongas la barra al comando ls de forma de que quede \ls para que realmente lo que se ejecute sea el comando en lugar de un alias.

Instala ni bien puedas algo parecido a wireshark, iptraf, tcpdump o ettercap y monitorea que pasa con tu conexión a internet mientras se supone que no la estás usando. No debería haber nada de tráfico. Ejecuta el comando less pepito.html con alguna de estas aplicaciones en ejecución para corroborar si está descargado esa información de internet o no y nos contás como te fué.

Salud!

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Inodoro_pereyra wrote:*   

> He tenido que leer todo dos veces y aún así no termino de entender. La cuestión es, el comando less te muestra toda esa lista de urls que apuntan a wannafind.dk siendo que no existe un archivo desde donde las pudiera estar leyendo? 

 Efectivamente has leido bien y lo contrario tambien pasa, es decir si al comando less le doy a leer en el siguiente archivo no me saca nada por pantalla:

 *Quote:*   

> less prueba.html   arroja--> prueba.html lines 1-2/2 (END)

 

Ahora pasamos al comando more.

 *Quote:*   

> more prueba.html 
> 
> esteban@mimaquina ~ $ less prueba.html
> 
> esteban@mimaquina ~ $ more prueba.html
> ...

 

Ahora pasamos al comando nano prueba.html, quizas hubiera sido mejor intercalar el comando less entre estos dos últimos, pero creo que se ve perfectamente.

 *Quote:*   

> <html>
> 
>    <head>
> 
>       <script type="text/javascript" src="md5.js"></script>
> ...

 

En cuanto a que se conecta a internet despues de less otro.html o cualquier-archivo-que-no-existe.html no hay lugar a dudas pues si hago ifconfig ra0 down y ejecuto dicho comando me devuelve--> no existe el archivo o el directorio respuesta que seria de esperar en los dos casos.

En cuanto a la pregunta que hago sobre referencias que less coloca al final del archivo despues de sustituirlas con una etiqueta tipo [1] [2] ... o [19] etc. tampoco le encuentro explicacion ya que more o nano leen el archivo tal y como lo escribí en su dia:

 *Quote:*   

> con less 
> 
>  La [4]documentación de Apache, útil para webmasters.
> 
> con more
> ...

 

No se si se entiende bien lo que digo ya que hasta a mi me suena raro y aparte de eso quizas se pudiera mejorar la redaccion pero por aqui sigo y si hay algo que no se entienda me dais un toque.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Probá por favor lo que te sugiere ekz:

```
less archivo_que_no_existe.html #sabes que trae algo desde internet

\less archivo_que_no_existe.html #a ver que pasa en ese caso
```

Si en cualquiera de los dos casos el te devuelve el mismo resultado, entonces algo está comprometido definitivamente. Si en el segundo caso el comando funciona como se esperaría, entonces hay un alias definido para el comando less, y de nuevo, lo mas probable es que tu instalación esté comprometida.

Descartado lo del alias, también podés probar reinstalar sys-apps/less a ver que pasa...

Salud!

----------

## esteban_conde

 *inodoro_pereyra wrote:*   

> Descartado lo del alias, también podés probar reinstalar sys-apps/less a ver que pasa... 

 

Lo habia hecho antes de postear.

En cuanto a \ls devuelve lo mismo que ls.

Tambien he puesto iptraf a rular y  *Quote:*   

> 127.0.0.1:41471                             >       6       328 --A-   lo    │
> 
> │└127.0.0.1:16001                             >       6       320 -PA-   lo    │
> 
> │┌127.0.0.1:38214                             =      16      1152 --A-   lo    │
> ...

 

lo de arriba es antes ejecutar archivo que no existe, lo de abajo es lo que añade el comando \less archivo-que-no-existe.html.

 *Quote:*   

> ┌127.0.0.1:38213                             >      12       904 --A-   lo    │
> 
> │└127.0.0.1:16001                             >      12       640 -PA-   lo  

 

----------

## dpevp

Mas información en un hilo en ingles:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-586151-highlight-wannafind.html

Parece ser que el script "lesspipe.sh" llama a un navegador (links2 links lynx) para mostrar la página web que contiene el fichero. Teniendo instalado el navegador links2 el comportamiento es normal, pero con lynx se abre la página mencionada anteriormente (http://www.wannafind.dk/).

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> Cita:
> 
> lesspipe.sh contains:
> 
> for b in links2 links lynx ; do
> ...

 

Pues va a ser eso, el caso es que he leido el archivo /usr/bin/lesspipe.sh y no me he percatado de ello, tambien es cierto que mi ingles no es muy fluido como no lo es mi nivel de bash.

----------

